# A GR bat dog...for the wrong team, though LOL



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

This is very sweet. A Yankees-affiliated minor league team has a tradition of having a Golden Retriever bat dog. He seems like a typical people-pleasing GR pooch. 

Adorable minor league bat dog is already in spring training | For The Win


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Very cute.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good boy, handsome one too.


----------

